# heavy duty cv boots



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I began searching for replacment boots for the rhino axles that are coming with my S3 lift for my ranger, we all know the rhino brand boots are junk. I found a company Rockford CV (they have a web site) there dura boot is good for 475* F! Gave them a call, they have boots for atvs and if you give them the bar/cup diameter, number of ribs they will match you up a boot. I just received two boots for my rincon and 100 bands these are of great quality. The best part is average price of a boot alone is about $5. Just putting this out there if you need heavy duty boots give these guys a call and speak to Rich.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's pretty cool. Good find!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

very good find!


----------

